# Default httpd.conf for Apache 2.2



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm running FC5, and I used system-httpd-conf in X to edit my httpd.conf. Apparently there is a bug in it that that formats it for an older version of Apache and uses some different modules, thus causing it to crash.

Basically what it boils down to, is that I can't start httpd because it doesn't like the config file, and the .bak that it made is no good either, so I was wondering where I could get just the default httpd.conf for my service, or another location to get the original out of.

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Uninstall the RPM and Reinstall the RPM.


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks. I ended up runnung Yum, and it updated Apache and cave me a new .conf file, which now works great.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

When installing from the RPM, doesn't the "dist" (httpd-dist.conf or something like that) version of httpd.conf get installed? If so, that might be a source to restore a corrupt config file which wouldn't require uninstalling anything.

Peace...


----------

